# EEEK open day done!!!!!!



## ma1978 (May 30, 2009)

Well went to the open day   
And we filled out form to say YES to carry on and have a sw visit 
I know its a long road but im glad to be starting it.


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy (Jan 16, 2012)

Good luck with your journey. 
This forum is fab for info. 

Stick with it it's so worth it in the end  

Xxxx


----------



## Theretofour (Feb 19, 2013)

Good luck on your journey xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Fantastic the first steps towards being a forever family


----------



## ma1978 (May 30, 2009)

Well Went on Open Day Thursday and Sw Called Today to Book Initial Interview later on this month


----------



## Handstitchedmum (Mar 24, 2013)

Very exciting, ma1978.  I hope the visit goes well and you like the agency!


----------

